# Best IUI clinic



## Marypoppins1 (Feb 26, 2016)

Can anybody recommend a good IUI clinic? I will be self funding as I already have a daughter but it’s a mind field knowing where to start!
I’m in Berkshire but happy to travel to London or even abroad for the right clinic.

Thank you!!!


----------



## Youandi (Apr 10, 2018)

Hi there 

I know it’s very far but the Sussex Downs Fertility Clinc in Eastbourne are amazing and supporting and there always at the end of the phone too I went a London one and they were awful and I complain and got money back. 

Good luck x


----------

